# Living in Thailand with an African adopted boy



## anacaprile (Sep 8, 2015)

Hi all ! we are currently living in Tanzania where we are in the process of adopting a 5 year old Tanzanian boy. We could be moving to Thailand in the coming future. Has any of you experience of interracial families living in Thailand ? More precise: are the international schools and other children structures mixed and culturally open ? It might be a silly question, just asking,,,, Thanks !!


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

anacaprile said:


> Hi all ! we are currently living in Tanzania where we are in the process of adopting a 5 year old Tanzanian boy. We could be moving to Thailand in the coming future. Has any of you experience of interracial families living in Thailand ? More precise: are the international schools and other children structures mixed and culturally open ? It might be a silly question, just asking,,,, Thanks !!


Greetings and welcome to the forum. Hopefully you will start getting some information. From personal experience, Asian countries are quite accepting of other races in schools and in society in general. I hope you find Thailand the same way in that respect.



Best Of Luck

Jet Lag


----------



## Bahn_farang (Jan 28, 2014)

Not a silly question at all.

Thailand as a racist country? I would have to say no, as the Thais have no venom behind their comments.

Do I, as a anglo saxon get annoyed at the occasional finger point, or "look mummy falang!" comment? Not really.

Having said that, Thais love white skin and anyone who has a darker complexion is ***** or African. Do the Thai people say it because they are racist, I don't think so.

When I say "racist" I mean, do they say it out of hate. No, just that it is different to them.


----------



## Susanmarie44 (Jul 26, 2015)

I think it may depend in part on your location. I live in Chisng Mai and see very few people of African descent here. My granddaughter, who is biracial, visited me with a group of school friends and was referred to by hotel staff as "the one with the black skin." Not unkind but I would do a lot of research before moving a young child from his native country to a climate where both he and the culture are very different. Bangkok may be much more diverse. I'd contact the international schools in the city you are considering and share your concerns.


----------

